# interview subjects



## DavidNoonan (Sep 8, 2004)

Have you tried hypnosis? I am a senior editor at Newsweek working on a story about the clinical applications of hypnosis. I am looking for IBS patients who have used hypnosis successfully to cope with their symptoms. I do NOT want to hear from therapists or persons promoting tapes or other methods. I am interested only in persons with IBS who have used hypnosis to cope with their symptoms. Please email me at david.noonan###newsweek.com with a brief description of yourself and your experience. I have no idea how many responses I am going to get but it is certainly my intention to respond to everyone I hear from. Thanks for your help.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

David Noonan, published his article in Newsweek. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6037903/site/newsweek/


----------

